# Stockton Cycle Show 4/12/15



## P.N.A. (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry for the super late notice.. I've had lots going on. Never the less the show is back in swing. A GREAT show for anyone looking to spend the day. This show is in conjunction with a car show/swap so there will be LOTS to take in and take home.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2015)

this has always been a great show and  swap meet  bring all of your un wanted parts to the swap meet
and your best bikes  see you there  jim  jafco


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 4, 2015)

Super swap meet and bike show...lots of bikes and parts..."large indoor building."


----------



## 41rollfast (Apr 4, 2015)

I might bring a haul of bikes to try to sell here. 
Always a great outcome. Never disappoints. 
The more vendors the better!!


----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2015)

Im not going to make this one. I'll be in the bay area for a ride...


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 7, 2015)

This weekend guys!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 10, 2015)

a lot of good stuff at this bike show , large car show  and large swap meet car stuff ,  bike , motor cycle, and misc

the weather is going to be great   hope to see every one there

sunday 4-12-15 Stockton ca 95215  san Joaquin county fair grounds


----------



## oskisan (Apr 10, 2015)

Do the doors open at 6:00 for the sellers or for everyone?


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 11, 2015)

They have early set up Saturday round 2 until 6 I believe. There is over night security. The doors are open for everyone at 6. The show doesn't start moving until about 9ish. I will be there bright and early at 530 doing final set up


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 11, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Do the doors open at 6:00 for the sellers or for everyone?



Feel free to call or text me 209-915-8861 -Fabian


----------

